# Ist gamekeys.biz vertrauenswürdig? Habt ihr schon einmal dort gekauft?



## d1rtyd3vil14 (26. September 2012)

*Ist gamekeys.biz vertrauenswürdig? Habt ihr schon einmal dort gekauft?*

Hey Leute

Ich wollte mir Fifa 13 kaufen, und da ichs am liebsten für wenig Geld kaufen würde, und eigentlich auch nur den CD key und keine Verpackung usw. brauche, hatte ich überlegt, mir einen Key bei Gamekeys.biz zu kaufen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob dass ganze bzw generell solche Seiten auch sicher sind.. Ich finde kein Trusted Shop Zertifikat und joa keiner meiner Freunde hat da mal was gekauft also frage ich euch, ob ich mir meinen Key dort holen kann 


lg


----------



## Skipper81Ger (26. September 2012)

Kuck mal bei g2play


----------



## Low (26. September 2012)

*AW: Ist gamekeys.biz vertrauenswürdig? Habt ihr schon einmal dort gekauft?*

OnlineKeyStore - The PC Gamers Way To Play,...

Die haben schon sehr viel Geld von mir und von andern bekommen. Der Laden ist einfach KLASSE! Den vertraue ich mehr als Origin


----------



## floh315 (1. Oktober 2012)

ist zufällig elitestore.net legal also de keys fuer steam?


----------



## Eikest (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ist gamekeys.biz vertrauenswürdig? Habt ihr schon einmal dort gekauft?*

Das leichteste ist Keys bei ebay über PayPal zu bestellen. Du kannst sofort bezahlen bekommst meist innerhalb 30 Minuten den Key und hast Ebay und Paypal Käuferschutz falls was ist. 
Und das alles zu Preisen die in Ordnung sind!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ist gamekeys.biz vertrauenswürdig? Habt ihr schon einmal dort gekauft?*

Das Thema wurde schon etliche male Disktutiert. 
Solche Seiten kaufen ihre Spiele in China und co. (Man siehe das Impressum der Seiten, falls überhaupt vorhanden).
Diese Seiten sind nicht von Steam/Valve und/oder EA "abgesegnet". Daher können solche Keys (mit Recht) gesperrt werden.
Im schlimmsten Fall hat man eine Anzeige am Hals, ist selten kann aber passieren.

Alle hier verlinkten Shops sind solche illegalen/unseriöse Shops.


----------



## Lexx (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ist gamekeys.biz vertrauenswürdig? Habt ihr schon einmal dort gekauft?*

Gamekeys.biz ist ok, hat die paar Male immer anstandslos geklappt.

Anderen Shops dieser Branche ist aber eher weniger/bis gar nicht
zu vertrauen. (z.B. 15 Euro für Diablo 3 am Retailtag KANN nicht 
seriös sein.)


----------



## Low (4. Oktober 2012)

Aber preiswert :>


----------

